# BUg in ear



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

well, I dont' think for real, but stick with this...

Last night I woke up with a bubbling in my ear with a tickle, it felt JUST LIKE a bug crawling in my ear (oh god), I stick my finger in there and it crunched...then I hear this buzzing and whirring and foaming in my ear, like there's a huge fly in there that wants out. I'm a little more awake and tell my self it HAS to be my ear plus sinus thing opening up since it was stuffed up on that side the other day...BUT it felt and sounded JUST like a BIG bug in there, so I tipped my ear down and hope it would stop, and it felt like the "bug" was now crawling down and out, it felt like freakin ALIEN was coming out my ear, but nothing actually came out and the noise stopped. I went and cleaned out my ear with a q-tip, no crunchy stuff(like bug parts, which was weird since my finger DID feel something crunchy!), it was clean. It's been popping today when I swallow or drove into work(I go down 1000' in el).

ANyways, no weird hearing, etc. But the whole bug-in-the-ear feeling thing was the most FREAKY feeling, Iv'e EVER experienced, I really had to concentrate not to panic, mind over matter to convince myself it WASN"T a bug. Boy, if someone wants to torture me, that's the way to go, put a bug in my ear--cut off fingers, pull a tooth PLEASE, but a bug in my ear???!!!! A mean dog, a psycho horse, a bratty child, bring em on...but a bug in my ear, boy that brought up serious freak out response! Not to mention I didn't get back to sleep!

My mom DID have an earwig crawl in her ear as a kid, which she was paranoid ever after that of bugs in the ear(probably part of my revulsion too). When ever I sleep outside in the plain air I wear a hat, so NO BUGS in the ears!!!!! SOme places this can be a real yucky possibility, so watch out!!! (that was the survival relevance part)

Of course there _is_ the possibility I was hallucinating!!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I've had many a black fly in my ears...weird I have small ears, unlike NOBAMA.....I've had them bite in the ear canal...very itchy inside....miserable drive yourself mad...

Not fun....earwigs...it has rained 30 out of 32 days....lovely little creatures!

I rinse my ears in the shower now ASAP when this happens, otherwise I am miserable!

I entered another universe today...one with a sun....it was glorious!


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes, beware of earwigs.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/58794/night-gallery-the-caterpillarlittle-girl-lost


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Have you been swimming? Sometimes when the water in your ear lets loose it feels like that. I hate feeling like something's in my ear!


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I think I'd wash out my ear with peroxide. It would foam and bubble a bit but it would wash out a bug if it was in there......kind of yucky like the fish that is in Egypt and will go in the urethra, male or female. BLECH!

On the survival end of things, the mind over matter is a BIG deal. When one is on their own the worse thing one can do is panic. That applies in any circumstance. We all have a bug a boo that would seem silly to others but if we can overcome it then it is more practice for something bigger.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

tab said:


> I think I'd wash out my ear with peroxide. It would foam and bubble a bit but it would wash out a bug if it was in there......kind of yucky like the fish that is in Egypt and will go in the urethra, male or female. BLECH!
> 
> On the survival end of things, the mind over matter is a BIG deal. When one is on their own the worse thing one can do is panic. That applies in any circumstance. We all have a bug a boo that would seem silly to others but if we can overcome it then it is more practice for something bigger.


thank you, I'll wash it out to be sure! yes, I know what water in the ear feels/sounds like, and this was similar(which I why I told myself my ear was just opening up ) but the buggy feeling was just too powerful!!! and it went on for SO long and moved around in n out like a bug would.

Yes, you're also very right about panic, I had ideas of sticking something in there to kill the bug(very stupid) or smacking my head against something to knock it out(very stupid ). I'm the one in my family that reacts calm in a situation, and I try to, and have to because the hub's reaction is to get agitated/angry--natural for a guy and has it's place because things get DONE, and I've learned to "suggest" things/solutions to him in a roundabout way so it seems like he thought of it:sing:. So my phantom bug was a good lesson, cuz I really had to clamp down on myself, especially coming out of sleep when things are foggy! 

Ugh, I still get grossed out thinking about it!  AND out in the woods here where we live you would not believe the variety of bugs there are, which is fascinating. AND I have very vivid long drawn out epic dreams too(active imagination I guess)

Okay, so no naked swimming in Egypt, gotcha!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I am NOT going to watch the hulu vid  but I appreciate the sentiment


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

You do know that spiders crawl in your ears and lay eggs right? And that when they hatch they get into your brain right? So you probably had the spider go in and lay its eggs then leave...you will feel all kinds of creepy crawlys in about 48 hours...!!

HAHAHA..just kiddin!! My grandmother told that to me when I was a kid and I have been afraid of that ever since even though I know its not true. It was probably nothing or water like said earlier.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

My dad had a moth in his ear once beating its wings against his eardrum. It would not come out, so he went to the ER. If you knew my dad and how darn funny he could be. He had more than a few beers in him too, so he was more outrageous than usual. Said he thought about shooting himself in the ear to get the moth to stop beating its wings against his eardrum. He had the doc and other ER staff laughing so hard getting that moth out. We bought him a pair of earmuffs as a joke to keep bugs out of his ears.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

thanks very much SS! now I get to think about spiders

that is funny vivki, I can just imagine! It's funny the thoughts that come in your head!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

you got cooties in your ears???....lol...i bet it was termites and maggots in there.

no more q-tips...nothing smaller than your elbow is sappose to go in your ear..doctors orders.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Have you ever heard of ear candles? You can find them at the healthfood store or online. They will draw out stuff from your ears. I know some say they don't work. I think they didn't get a good seal on the ear canal when they used them.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I got a bug stuck in my ear once. I was going down the road on my three wheeler when a bug went straight into my ear. It was buzzing in there for like two days until I got tired of being kept up all night by the buzzing. I wound up going into the doc and he got it out.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Sometimes.....
when I am trying to fall asleep at night...
I have bad thoughts about bugs in the night.
I know that the spiders DO crawl around on you while you sleep.
I have busted them doing it in the past.
That will get you up and out of bed in a flash.

I second the rinsing of the ear. Liberally rinse your ear. 5 or 6 times.
heck, 9 or 10. It went crunch for God's sake! Gak!

My Great Aunt lost her hearing in one ear as a child from a bug in it.


----------



## galee (Apr 29, 2008)

When I worked in ER we used to get folks with bug in ears frequently. Drip a small amount of mineral oil into ear canal--it will smother the bug then it is easier to flush out with water--can't hang on with its little legs.....


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

chickenista said:


> Sometimes.....
> when I am trying to fall asleep at night...
> I have bad thoughts about bugs in the night.
> I know that the spiders DO crawl around on you while you sleep.
> ...


Oh my gosh, Chickenista....my skin is crawling! Just the thought makes me panicky. I had a silverfish fall off the ceiling onto me in bed a week ago...I was reading and saw something fall and you'd be shocked to see how fast I got up!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

My ex and the boys were hunting for fishing worms in the yard one night when he ran in saying "Get it out! Get it out!" He insisted that something was in his ear beating around but I couldn't SEE anything - even with a flashlight so took one of those bulb syringes that you get when you have a baby to suction their noses etc. and flushed his ear and out came a HUGE moth!!! It was so big that I don't even know how it got in there!!!


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

I had some kind of beetle crawl into my ear once when I was staying at a small cabin in Florida. I turned the ear up under a light and the beetle crawled out to the light I agree, it is an experience that would drive you nuts if it continued very long.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Cordless drill...


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

PhilJohnson said:


> I got a bug stuck in my ear once. I was going down the road on my three wheeler when a bug went straight into my ear. It was buzzing in there for like two days until I got tired of being kept up all night by the buzzing. I wound up going into the doc and he got it out.


I had a yellow jacket fly up into my goggles once riding my dirt bike(I pulled the foam out around the cheeks so my glasses don't fog up)--talk about remaining calm! didn't get stung though.

I'm glad for all the bug removal tips!!! even the ones involving power tools!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

how about one of those little vacumcleaners for the computer keys??

Some of the ABSOLUTE grossest stuff I ever have seen were medical photos of people with maggots; one had them in a cleft palate(Docs, think a fly laid the eggs while he was sleeping with his mouth open) and the other had them under a tumor that ate away his skull...... Since one of my dogs got flystrike I have been absolutely paranoid about fly eggs.....


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

pour alcohol then use an ear wash to wash it out you don't want you're body (ear) to get an infection trying to get rid of the alien object. alcohol will kill the critter. Had this happen once i had to run trough the woods in the middle of the night to get alcohol to pour in my ear it was a really freakie thing. went to the doc in the morning an she flushed out this hugh moth thing i freaked again when i seen it I was the talk for months at the doc 's office.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Mom_of_Four said:


> Oh my gosh, Chickenista....my skin is crawling! Just the thought makes me panicky. I had a silverfish fall off the ceiling onto me in bed a week ago...I was reading and saw something fall and you'd be shocked to see how fast I got up!



Here is the deal. I was living in the city in a pre Civil War house. (English basement aprtmt)
I had a fireplace near my bed and the skinny looking wolf spider things would come through the cracks in the bricks and crawl across my face at night.
I am here to tell you what... And sometimes they would get under the covers and I could feel their little legs across my belly or the small of my back.
I got to where I could wake, fling back the covers and pull the light string in one fluid motion.
I eventually learned not to scream.
This would happen at least once a night in the warm months.
( the rent was cheap

Years later when DH and I first got together I was almost asleep when he touched my side a little too lightly. I shrieked, flung the covers and was on my feet in a split second. Scared the carp out of him.
It was a learned and ingrained response to stimuli.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Turn the lights out and get someone to aim a flashlight at your ear. The bug will crawl toward the light as mentioned in another post. I was so glad I'd heard this when DS came crashing through the back door one night in a sheer panic with a bug in his ear. The pain was horrible and he had scratched the area around his ear trying to get it out. I grabbed him and told DH to get a flashlight and turn the lights out. The thing crawled out immediately and it was wicked with those long scratchy legs. Now this is my big tough son who is afraid of nothing in the woods and would beg to go **** hunting alone at night before he hit his teens. I believe he would have had a heart attack if he'd been alone at night in the woods when that happened. Panthers, bob cats, bears...none of that scares him at all but a bug in the ear brought him to his knees.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

chickenista said:


> Here is the deal. I was living in the city in a pre Civil War house. (English basement aprtmt)
> I had a fireplace near my bed and the skinny looking wolf spider things would come through the cracks in the bricks and crawl across my face at night.
> I am here to tell you what... And sometimes they would get under the covers and I could feel their little legs across my belly or the small of my back.
> I got to where I could wake, fling back the covers and pull the light string in one fluid motion.
> ...


I would have bug bombed that fireplace to within an inch of its life! Shuddersssss!

One of my kids needed me a night or two after that bug fell on me, and touched my foot to gently wake me up. (I almost never use covers so my foot was the first part of me they could see) Again I launched out of the bed like I was shot from a cannon. Poor kid about wet himself and my hubby woke up thinking we were being attacked. Darned spiders.

Wyld Thang, did you ever get your bug out, or figure out what was causing that feeling?


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

My neighbor had one of those asian lady beetles in his ear for a few days. He thought it was an ear infection, but sounded scratchy and had sharp pains. They are meat eaters, those little critters. He saw the doc for an ear infection and came back and downed a fifth of vodka when he found out it was a bug.

<shibbers> I've been paranoid about it ever since.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I thought you were talking about bug in gear, and couldn't edit the title... 

A bug in the ear, could be a shtf situation, depending on the bug...


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Mom_of_Four said:


> Wyld Thang, did you ever get your bug out, or figure out what was causing that feeling?


I think it was just my ear having some sort of super pop, since that side of my head was plugged up the day before. No bug debri, THANK GOD!!! It sure felt like a bug though, the buzzing and crawly feeling went on for at least a minute(which is really really long to feel that!)

ugh, "meat eaters"


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

Okay..not diggin this. I always thought grandmas stories of the spiders in the ears was a tall tale but most of you sound like this really happens.......I already dont like spiders and now moths flapping wings????? I may need therapy!!


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

wyld thang said:


> I think it was just my ear having some sort of super pop, since that side of my head was plugged up the day before. No bug debri, THANK GOD!!! It sure felt like a bug though, the buzzing and crawly feeling went on for at least a minute(which is really really long to feel that!)
> 
> ugh, "meat eaters"



Lol. Sorry. But have you never seen them feeding on the splattered remains of other bugs on your windshield? Glad to hear you didn't have a bug in your ear. It's not a pleasant thought, or experience for those who've had it happen. Now I'm recalling a neighbor years ago while living in a run down apartment complex who told me the story of the doctor finding a cockroach in her ear. He ran running out of the room and brought back a nurse to irrigate it out. Lol.


----------

